# Male thoughts on Masterbation!



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

So my husband and I are apart once again because of the military. I dont mind him masterbating. Quite frankly I prefer that he does if he needs too. We were having a converstion after phone sex about the reasoning behind masterbation. So I am wondering... Do you masterbate to release the pressure or to get the feeling during? :scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The feeling during.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Both but mostly the feeling...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

The feeling... but sometimes also because I have the urge and my wife isn't available.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Both.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

The feeling during is o.k. but it's the feeling at the end that I'm after!

I've never felt pressure. Maybe I'm not waiting long enough in between?:scratchhead:


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

It just takes me to a place of euphoria & feels great and is the 2nd best feeling in the world behind actually having sex with a woman!


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Both... the yearn for the feeling, and relieving the pressure.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Depends on the time.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It's an odd question.

Why do you masturbate Marvel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Why do you do it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mostly do it with him so that I'm not tempted to look else were while we are apart. Plus I love helping even we are so far apart.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

tacoma said:


> It's an odd question.
> 
> Why do you masturbate Marvel?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So that I dont start wanting other men. I notice if it has been a long time that I want it so much more. I dont like even thinking about another man because I used to be able to have sex with someone just to get off and not think twice about feelings. Getting myself off is nothing like a MAN doing it for me. Every since my husband and I dated and later got intimate he showed me that there is more to sex then just feeling better. I would prefer not going back to the old me.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Just for the record on my behalf I am always willing to assist the woman in masturbating during sex and always do, so that once we are all done we BOTH have achieved a niiiiice orgasim. I have heard of a lot of men who just do the *wham-bam-thank ya mam* thing everytime, which leaves the woman feeling left out and unsatisfied. Very few women that I know achieve an orgasim through simple penetration from their man, not unless he has a 14 inch monster that vibrates during sex - lol.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Just for the record on my behalf I am always willing to assist the woman in masturbating during sex and always do, so that once we are all done we BOTH have achieved a niiiiice orgasim. I have heard of a lot of men who just do the *wham-bam-thank ya mam* thing everytime, which leaves the woman feeling left out and unsatisfied. Very few women that I know achieve an orgasim through simple penetration from their man, not unless he has a 14 inch monster that vibrates during sex - lol.


I had that problem of never being able to orgasm in my previous relationship. Some how I got lucky bc ever since I have been with my now husband I orgasm at least twice everytime.  It is amazing. Although I have never been with a 14inch vibrating monster lol. :rofl:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

tacoma said:


> It's an odd question.
> 
> Why do you masturbate Marvel?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why odd?
Some of us women find men and their O's a bit of a mystery... when they scan brains during an O different parts of the brain get active in men and women... so it makes sense that we feel them differently..well it does to me anyway!

I get that both sexes 'feel' a yumminess of a O but I've read that men get a build up of semen and that after a few days they actually feel a 'pressure' that feels relieved after an ejaculation. Women don't build up any fluids... no feeling of a relief of pressure.

Is this not right??

On a side note: If I EVER find a genie in a bottle I'm going to wish for me and H to swap places for a day... i'd shag him silly.
I'd love to know what an O feels like to a man.


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

Both, but mostly the feeling during. Can't go longer than a couple of days without doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinimini15 (Apr 30, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Why odd?
> Some of us women find men and their O's a bit of a mystery... when they scan brains during an O different parts of the brain get active in men and women... so it makes sense that we feel them differently..well it does to me anyway!
> 
> I get that both sexes 'feel' a yumminess of a O but I've read that men get a build up of semen and that after a few days they actually feel a 'pressure' that feels relieved after an ejaculation. Women don't build up any fluids... no feeling of a relief of pressure.
> ...


:iagree: I would love to have a penis for a day, I wouldnt have to sit down to pee in a nasty bathroom, I could cum in about 5min and I would love to know what a cum feels like for a man!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

cinimini15 said:


> :iagree: I would love to have a penis for a day, I wouldnt have to sit down to pee in a nasty bathroom, I could cum in about 5min and I would love to know what a cum feels like for a man!


You are correct on that Cinimini, because if women were able to just quickly get horny anywhere and everywhere and achieve the awesome oozing feeling that we get...........the world would be a much much better place for everyone.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> So my husband and I are apart once again because of the military. I dont mind him masterbating. Quite frankly I prefer that he does if he needs too. We were having a converstion after phone sex about the reasoning behind masterbation. So I am wondering... Do you masterbate to release the pressure or to get the feeling during? :scratchhead:


lots of reasons!

... because it feels awesome.. relieves stress.. requires no no work from you, you have complete control over the sensation and and go as quickly or as slowly as you want without worrying about someone else's needs.. 

I try to not to deplete all my sexual vitality too often so I can save it for my wife, but sometimes I just can't resist myself... I'm really good.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Because my iPad never says no and has a VERY vivid imagination.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Because my iPad never says no and has a VERY vivid imagination.


lol


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Because my iPad never says no and has a VERY vivid imagination.


Or is that a Vivid imagination? 

(Wonders how many people will actually get that "joke"...)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha. No Vivid is a little tame for me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

because I can!

because its healthy. Don't want prostrate cancer or infection.

because I love myself.

because it helps me sleep. hard to sleep when your hard!

target practice.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Just for the record on my behalf I am always willing to assist the woman in masturbating during sex and always do, so that once we are all done we BOTH have achieved a niiiiice orgasim. I have heard of a lot of men who just do the *wham-bam-thank ya mam* thing everytime, which leaves the woman feeling left out and unsatisfied. Very few women that I know achieve an orgasim through simple penetration from their man, not unless he has a 14 inch monster that vibrates during sex - lol.


You don't need a 14" monster to give a women a orgasm. 5" will do if the women is comfortable with her self, has learned how to orgasm through intercourse, partners know each others bodies, very orgasmic, ect. ect. Just saying there are a lot of reasons a women can, or can't. But a lot of women can orgasm through intercourse. My wife has 5 times before in one love making session. I don't think I have it in me anymore though to make that happen again, but 1 to 2 times is the norm. 
Some women just can't, some haven't figured it out yet for various reasons, and some are just naturals. But size isn't the reason for most women. There may be a few that need a little more, but there again that isn't the norm for those that can.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> So that I dont start wanting other men. I notice if it has been a long time that I want it so much more. I dont like even thinking about another man because I used to be able to have sex with someone just to get off and not think twice about feelings. Getting myself off is nothing like a MAN doing it for me. Every since my husband and I dated and later got intimate he showed me that there is more to sex then just feeling better. I would prefer not going back to the old me.


You are so on the right track, and your husband seems to be a fairly man, also!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I've had prostatitis so I will masturbate to release if I feel pressure. 

Let me list off a few reasons why men mastubate:

*Boredom.* Man, nothing good is on tv..... aw heck, maybe something better will be on after I rub one off.

*Procrastination.* I'd definitely rather rub one off then mow the yard.

*Pop up ads.* I was trying to do some work and went to google to research. I ended up at a website that was a bit suspect and for some reason get a pop up ad with a lady dancing. Her boobies jiggled. Aw heck, I will get so much more work done after I rub one off.

*Good sex.* My god, I can't believe my wife just asked me to cum in her face. Then she took her hand and used it as a faceshield wiper and licked it off her fingers. Now that was GOOD sex. Maybe she wants to... oh dangit she is sleeping. Let me sneak downstairs and rub one off so I can quit thinking about how well she just f**ked me.

*Home alone.* Well, the kids are at school, the wife just left for work..... ah heck, let me rub one out before I get up and get ready for work. My clothes will fit much better with that extra weight off me.

*Anger.* I cannot believe that f**kin woman just told me she hates my guts....... grrrrrrrr let me rub one out and then I will show her.

*Happiness.* What a beautiful day. Nothing could make this day better.... except maybe a quick nut. Let me rub one off real fast so I can enjoy the rest of the day with a clear head.

*Excitement.* I just got a raise!!!!! Let me rub one out and celebrate!

*Depression.* Oh god, the world hates me. Noone likes me. Let me rub one out and go to bed.

...this list can go on forever.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

nxs450 said:


> You don't need a 14" monster to give a women a orgasm. 5" will do if the women is comfortable with her self, has learned how to orgasm through intercourse, partners know each others bodies, very orgasmic, ect. ect. Just saying there are a lot of reasons a women can, or can't. But a lot of women can orgasm through intercourse. My wife has 5 times before in one love making session. I don't think I have it in me anymore though to make that happen again, but 1 to 2 times is the norm.
> Some women just can't, some haven't figured it out yet for various reasons, and some are just naturals. But size isn't the reason for most women. There may be a few that need a little more, but there again that isn't the norm for those that can.


Flipping through the channels a few weeks ago I stopped on The View for a minute and they were talking about the "Big O" for women; and Whoopi Goldberg was saying something like "if you think that just _doing it _ gives us the same great pleasure or takes us _there_ - you're wrong, because fellas you got to GO TO WORK on us ladies to make that happen or you're fooling yourselves". And that was just a quote from Whoopi that day, but I have not only heard that from her just then but from many many other women from all walks of life over the years, including my wife and others that I've dated in my life as well.


----------



## Jester (May 7, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I've had prostatitis so I will masturbate to release if I feel pressure.
> 
> Let me list off a few reasons why men mastubate:
> 
> ...


This is the funniest thing I've read in quite a while! Bravo! And pretty much true to the last letter, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Just for the pure pleasure of it under most circumstances.

However I'm also a little odd in that the more sexual activity I have, the more I want until I reach some undefined point of "enough". So if we're having a lot of sex in any given week, or I've been feeling particularly randy, I tend to masturbate more often for the release after the first time.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

waiwera said:


> I get that both sexes 'feel' a yumminess of a O but I've read that men get a build up of semen and that after a few days they actually feel a 'pressure' that feels relieved after an ejaculation. Women don't build up any fluids... no feeling of a relief of pressure.


I don't feel any pressure. I just get horny. REALLY horny. But I don't feel like my b.a.l.l.s are going to explode or anything. Figuratively maybe but not realistically.



waiwera said:


> On a side note: If I EVER find a genie in a bottle I'm going to wish for me and H to swap places for a day... i'd shag him silly.
> I'd love to know what an O feels like to a man.


Honey, I think you'd be really disappointed.  My wife's orgasms seem much deeper and last longer. Mine feel really good but don't last anywhere near as long. Don't give up a good thing. You women enjoy your orgasms! Us men will continue to enjoy giving them to you!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

sandc said:


> I don't feel any pressure. I just get horny. REALLY horny. But I don't feel like my b.a.l.l.s are going to explode or anything. Figuratively maybe but not realistically.
> *Oh good...exploding balls would be a bummer.. *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll continue to mow my wife's lawn whenever she wants!!


----------

